# EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juni 2009)

*EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor


----------



## Megael (22. Juni 2009)

*EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

even to small^^

hoffentlich leistet er mehr als wonach es aussieht.


----------



## Nucleus (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Der erinnert mich von oben gesehen an einen Batarang - einen von Batmans Wurfgeschossen


----------



## Castello01 (22. Juni 2009)

*EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Moin


Ich habe den Brocken und der hat schon eine sehr gute Kühlleistung.
Da bin ich mal gespannt was der neue so leisten soll.


----------



## Naitsabes (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Ist der Lüfter absichtlich saugend montiert?


----------



## Henner (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Der Lüfter wurde nur fürs Foto kurz montiert. Für den Test ist er natürlich blasend angebracht


----------



## eVoX (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Bin mal über die Leistung gespannt und was der wirklich kosten soll.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Moin Moin

über die Leistung und den preis bin ich auch schon gespannt. Habe momentan den Brocken drin und bin zu frieden damit.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Vielleicht gibts ja noch die Eiger Nordwand Serie


----------



## Offy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Hallo,

hoffentlich ändern die auch was an der Befestigung für Sockel AM2+.Habe den Broken auf einem ASUS MA78-E.Die Leistung ist gut,man kann den Broken aber nur in Richtung Netzteil oder Grafikkarte einbauen.Bei dem neuen ZALMAN genau so.Ansoste kommt ein NOCTUA her,den kann man auch auf Sockel AM2+ in Richtung Rückwand instalieren.

Allen eine gute Woche 

Gruß Offy


----------



## majorguns (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Die Leistung würde mich auch interessieren, aber glaube schon das er sich die Kühlleistung im Oberem Segment ansiedeln wirdt, siht schon mal nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Xel'Naga (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Bin noch etwas skeptisch wenn bei einem Kühler am Boden die Pipes zu sehen sind......

Wird ja nur gemacht um kosten zu sparen, und ob da eine gleiche oder bessere Kühlung gewährleistet ist ist meines Erachtens fraglich..........


----------



## Astaroth (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*



LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Bin noch etwas skeptisch wenn bei einem Kühler am Boden die Pipes zu sehen sind......
> 
> Wird ja nur gemacht um kosten zu sparen, und ob da eine gleiche oder bessere Kühlung gewährleistet ist ist meines Erachtens fraglich..........


Naja, die Technologie hat sich aber beim Brocken auch schon bewährt, das Teil kühlt ja trotzdem sehr gut.
Bin sehr auf die Leistung vom Nordwand gespannt, der sieht auch vom Design her richtig klasse aus.
Schade das ich mir erst nen Scythe Mugen gekauft hab


----------



## PIXI (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

^^ das mit den pipes ist denke ich mit absicht so gemacht und nicht nur wegen der 
kostenersparnis!
so haben ja die pipes direkten kontakt zur wärmequelle ohne "verfälschung" durch eine bodenplatte,
und können so natürlich besser funktionieren.

gruß PIX


----------



## smith0815 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*



PIXI schrieb:


> so haben ja die pipes direkten kontakt zur wärmequelle ohne "verfälschung" durch eine bodenplatte,
> und können so natürlich besser funktionieren.


Sie könnten so theoretisch "besser funktionieren", die Praxis zeigt aber, dass das nicht zwingend der Fall ist (z.B. Noctua). Gleichzeitig besteht aber das Risiko, dass die Wärme vom kleinen Die in der Mitte des Heatspreaders nur von den inneren Heatpipes abgeführt wird und die Sockelplatte schmerzlich fehlt, die bei Kühlern mit Bodenplatte die Hitze schnell auch zu den äußeren Hetpipes transportiert.


----------



## raiseanybet (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Ich frag mich so langsam was das mit den ganzen Kühlern soll. Jede Woche kommen x neue Kühler raus, die meistens auch noch fast identisch aussehen und in der Leistung gleich oder schlechter sind als die aktuell besten. Wer brauch sowas. Ich schätze mal das Limit, was man mit Luftkühlung erreichen kann, ist erreicht. Irgendwann gehts halt nicht mehr kühler. Und sich jedes mal aus Gründen der Optik (ein bis zwei Ecken mehr oder weniger als der Vorgänger) einen neuen Kühler zu kaufen ist in meinen Augen bescheuert!


----------



## PIXI (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

^^ wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe...
dazu ist ja schon der spreder von der cpu selber zuständig, ansonsten ist es ja doppelt 
gemoppelt

gruß PIX


----------



## Animaniac (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

So, nachdem ich hier nun mehrere nicht ganz so zutreffende Aussagen bezüglich der Funktionsweise von CPU-Kühlern gelesen habe, muss ich da nochmal das ein oder andere kommentieren.

1.) Der Heatspreader ist fälschlicher Weise nicht, wie der Name es verlauten ließe, in erster Linie dazu da, um die Hitze zu verteilen. Die Hauptaufgabe ist es, die hoch empfindliche Die vor mechanischen Schäden zu schützen. Jeder der ein klein wenig Ahnung von thermischen Prozessen hat, kann sich vorstellen, dass der Wärmeübergang zwischen zwei Einzelteilen mit "Luftspalt" (natürlich mit Wärmeleitpaste gefüllt) schlechter ist, als in einem durchgängigen Material. Sprich mit Heatspreader: Wärme vom Die über "Luftspalt" zum Heatspreader über "Luftspalt" zum CPU Kühler. 2 zu überbrückende "Luftspalte" sind schlechter als hätte ich keinen Heatspreader und somit nur einen "Luftübergang".
Mal zum Vergleich, findet jemand von euch eine Spitzenwärmeleitpaste, so hat diese immer noch einen bescheidenen Wärmeleitwert von gerade mal 15 W/(m*K). Kupfer (Handelsware) hat eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 350 W/(m*K), zumal der Wärmeübergang zwischen 2 verschiedenen Körpern auch nicht reibungslos abläuft.

2.) Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für den CPU Kühler selbst. Betrachtet man die Heatpipe eines CPU Kühlers als das aktive Kühlelement muss die Wärme erst zu diesem aktiven Element gelangen um von dort aus abgeführt zu werden. Die Heatpipes und das Bodenstück sind Fertigungstechnisch nicht aus einem Stück hergestellt. Auch die Heatpipes sind mit Wärmeleitpaste in die Bodenplatte eingelassen. Per direkt touch Technik spart man sich wieder einen weiteren "Luftübergang"

3.) Das nur eine einzelne, in der mitte liegende Heatpipe weniger kühlt als die Summe aus allen 5 ist so auch nicht ganz korrekt. Eine Heatpipe kann so viel kühlen, wie sie Flüssigkeit hat, die verdampfen kann. Viel wichtiger ist es also, das der Kühler am kalten Ende der Heatpipe dafür sorgt, dass ausreichend Flüssigkeit kondensiert.

4.) Fertigungstechnisch ist es nicht günstiger, einen CPU Kühler mit direkt touch Technik herzustellen. Im Gegenteil, zwars spart man sich den unteren Teil der Bodenplatte, müssen doch aber die Heatpipes nun sauber mit dem oberen Teil der Bodenplatte, der ja weiterhin vorhanden ist, abschließen. Die Heatpipe auf der Unterseite so einzudrücken, dass sie eine plane Fläche entsteht, ist fertigungstechnisch auch nicht ganz so einfach wie man es vielleicht denkt. Der abschließende Schleifvorgang, um alle Heatpipes auch zu parallelen Flächen zu vereien, ist dann wohl nochmal ein erheblicher Kostenfaktor, zumal das spannen des fertig montierten Kühlers sich nicht ganz einfach gestalten wird. Schleifen ist zudem ein teures Fertigungsverfahren das Zeit braucht.

5.) Das Ende der Fahnenstange in der Luftkühltechnik ist noch lange nicht erreicht. Nur wer geschäftstüchtig ist, bringt ein passendes Produkt auf einen passenden Markt um auch weiterhin noch Produkte zu verkaufen. Also bringen die Hersteller zu TDP Zeiten von 125W entsprechende Kühler auf den Markt. Und wenn es eine CPU mit 175 W TDP gibt, wieder einen entsprechenden Kühler, mal davon abgesehen, dass es Heatpipes gibt, die über 1000W an Wärmeleistung übertragen können 

Also, hoffentlich war es nicht zu viel trockene Theorie und nicht all zu einschläfernd. Hoffe habs verständlich rüber gebracht.


----------



## Animaniac (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Mist, das schreiben hat zu lange gedauert, automatische Abmeldung. Warum der Text hier nun 2 mal Stand,... 
Kann man hier auch einen Eintrag wieder komplett entfernen?


----------



## Nucleus (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*



Animaniac schrieb:


> Kann man hier auch einen Eintrag wieder komplett entfernen?



Jepp, das machen die Mods.
Kannst im zu löschenden Beitrag auf "Beitrag melden" klicken und ihnen liebe Grüße ausrichten 

Ansonsten ist es schön jemanden mal zu lesen, der offensichtlich Ahnung von dem hat, was er da schreibt und nicht nur mutmaßt, bzw. Blödsinn nachplappert, denn andere Trottel irgendwo mal verzapft haben 

(Dieser Teil der Aussage bezog sich auf niemanden konkret in diesem Thread... oder doch? Es ist und bleibt ein Rätsel... )


----------



## Didox (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*



> Zitat von Animaniac
> Mal zum Vergleich, findet jemand von euch eine Spitzenwärmeleitpaste, so hat diese immer noch einen bescheidenen Wärmeleitwert von gerade mal 15 W/(m*K). Kupfer (Handelsware) hat eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 350 W/(m*K), zumal der Wärmeübergang zwischen 2 verschiedenen Körpern auch nicht reibungslos abläuft.


Hab ich das so verstanden daß ich auch handelsübliche Kupferpaste anstatt Wärmeleitpaste nehmen könnt?


----------



## Offy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Hallo,

habe mal bei EKL angerufen.Der Nordwand wird Mitte September in den Handel kommen.Der Straßenpreis soll so um die 45,- bis 50,-€ betragen.
Montiert werden kann er auch auf AM2+ Boards in Richtung Gehäuserückwand.

              Gruß Offy


----------



## Animaniac (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*



Didox schrieb:


> Hab ich das so verstanden daß ich auch handelsübliche Kupferpaste anstatt Wärmeleitpaste nehmen könnt?



Na ob das so ne Gute Idee ist, weiß ich nicht. Kupferpaste hat die Aufgabe mechanische Bauteile zu schmieren und vor Korrosion zu schützen. Hab keine Angaben zu einem Wärmeleitwert gefunden. Was ich in meinem Beitrag meinte, war Kupfer als Rohmaterial. Zumal Kupferpaste einen hohen Fett Anteil hat, welcher unter Garantie für schlechte Wärmeleitung sorgt.
Und so weit ich weiß, ist Kupferpaste elektrisch leitend und somit nicht ganz unbedenklich, klar es gibt auch Wärmeleitpasten die elektrisch leitend sind, ich würd aber die Finger vom Kupferfett lassen.


----------



## XCalloni (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Bis 50 € ist er auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert, da eh bald ein neuer CPU-Kühler angeschafft werden muss....


----------



## PIXI (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

@Animaniac

ich glaube mit deinem text triffst du auch nicht so ins schwarze

beim Punkt eins hast du wohl mich angesprochen(?), das möchte ich nun klarstellen.
natürlich ist es richtig dass er das Silizium schützen soll, aber er dient auch als Wärmeleiter, was sich diverse Hersteller auch zunutze machen.
denk dir mal den Spreder weg und befestige nun z.B. die/den Nordwand auf die cpu...
siehe da es werden nicht alle pipes in Anspruch genommen und die Wärmeverteilung ist in diesem fall
schlechter als wenn man einen kühler mit bodenplatte verwendet--> somit ist meine aussage auch richtig.
Man müsste hier schon eine einzelne pipe die groß genug ist hernehmen (obwohl ich in dem Fall auch keine Nützlichkeit sehe).

Möchte auch noch kurz auf punkt vier eingehen.
Ich bezweifle das es in der Reichenfolge bearbeitet wird die du beschreibst, kann
ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen (da müsste ich mir den Fertigungsablauf anschauen/kennen)  aber es wäre meiner Logik nach der falsche Weg.
Außerdem beachtest du auch nicht dass eine „normale“ bodenplatte auch geschliffen/gefräst und anschließend poliert wird.
Zusammenfassend glaube ich das es vom Kostenaufwand gesehen = oder < sein wird/ist.

Ich könnte jetzt noch den ein oder anderen Punkt noch ansprechen, mache ich an dieser Stelle aber nicht.
Habe mich aus anderen gründen hier im Forum angemeldet…

Nicht pers. Nehmen

Gruß PIX


----------



## derLordselbst (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

@Animaniac:
Der mechanische Schutz war sicher der Hauptgrund für die Einführung. Abgebrochene DIE-Ecken führen eben zu unzufriedenen Kunden (und Händlern).

Allerdings kann man den Heatspreader auch als erste Stufe der Kühlkörper verstehen, der wie beim Core i7 mit dem Die verlötet die Wärme sehr effektiv auf eine größere Fläche verteilt, die Wärme vor allem von den Hotspots ableitet und dank der Verlötung eine viel bessere Kontakt- und Wärmeübertragungsfläche als das eigentliche Die bietet. 

Im Grunde das gleiche Prinzip wie bei einer Wasserkühlung: Transportiere die Wärme dahin, wo sie effektiver gekühlt werden kann.


----------



## netheral (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand: CPU-Kühler neu im Testlabor*

Also mir gefällt das Ding optisch sehr gut, was die Kühlleistung betrifft, wird man es bei den ersten Tests sehen.

Er scheint ja so designt zu sein, dass an den Seiten die Luft nicht "ausweichen" kann, was vielleicht einen besseren Airflow zwische nden Lamellen bedeutet. Aber bevor ich hier mutmaße, lasse ich es lieber. Sieht auf jeden Fall vielversprechend aus.

BTW: Ich habe da leider wenig Erfahrungswerte, aber denkt ihr, dass der Kühler auf AM2/3 Boards auch so ausrichtbar ist, dass der Lüfter richtung Heck und nicht gegen das Netzteil bläst?


----------

